# Mojo's Ongoing Picture and Questions Thread



## Tushkoo (Mar 16, 2008)

I thought boy, but now I’m leaning towards girl?! Thoughts?
Also now wondering how old this one is?
No name yet 









Or is it a male but a bit older? 

Another photo if it helps…


----------



## Budgie.Lover (7 mo ago)

Definitely a male but I’m not sure the age, he is definitely more than a year old.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's a boy, but the above poster is incorrect. He is around 8 months old. He appears to be a bit of an early bloomer with regard to his cere color, but he still hasn't had his first moult or gotten his irises in, which indicates his age.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Tushkoo said:


> Another photo if it helps…
> View attachment 263643


Something about this picture cracks me up. He looks like an angry little alien observing us from his UFO.


----------



## Tushkoo (Mar 16, 2008)

ChickWas said:


> Something about this picture cracks me up. He looks like an angry little alien observing us from his UFO.


Haha! You’re so right!



StarlingWings said:


> He's a boy, but the above poster is incorrect. He is around 8 months old. He appears to be a bit of an early bloomer with regard to his cere color, but he still hasn't had his first moult or gotten his irises in, which indicates his age.


Ohh, thank you! Am I going to have a tough time taming him as he’s 8 months already? I’ve been very surprised by how quickly he settled in. My last budgies took ages to get confident in their cages, he was having a blast last night! Already eating … and throwing food everywhere lol


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

ChickWas said:


> Something about this picture cracks me up. He looks like an angry little alien observing us from his UFO.


I thought a similar thing when I first saw the picture, an alien trapped in his space capsule


----------



## Tushkoo (Mar 16, 2008)

So proud of this little guy <3


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*OMG! He is precious!
Mojo is a great name for him!*


----------



## Tushkoo (Mar 16, 2008)

FaeryBee said:


> *OMG! He is precious!
> Mojo is a great name for him!*


Oh thank you! I kept going back and forth, but it seems to suit him as he’s been pretty magical 😍


----------



## Tushkoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Here’s my little buddy “helping” me work . He’s definitely getting tamer by the day, I have no problem with step up etc and he flies to me all the time, but he doesn’t really play with toys yet. Will this come with time? Sometimes he does this very angry shouting and I wonder if he’s bored. Most days he’s out the cage for the majority of his waking hours.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Not all budgies are overly interested in toys and that is perfectly OK.
You can try to "teach" him to enjoy his toys by playing with them yourself and making excited noises when you do so.
Most budgies love bells and swings -- does he have both?*


----------



## Tushkoo (Mar 16, 2008)

FaeryBee said:


> *Not all budgies are overly interested in toys and that is perfectly OK.
> You can try to "teach" him to enjoy his toys by playing with them yourself and making excited noises when you do so.
> Most budgies love bells and swings -- does he have both?*


He hasn’t got a swing yet but lots of bells. He’s started to play a bit on my laptop, and he likes me saying “beep”and tapping his beak - he seems to appreciate that’s a game and will run to me if I ask “do you want beep?”. Thank you for your suggestions I’ll expand on what he has; my last budgie liked the plastic activi toys or similar brands, so I may get him some of them too.


----------



## Tushkoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Okayyy, is he starting to talk? I think he says “baby”. My last male budgie was a real chatterbox, and I don’t expect the same again, but I talk to Mojo the same way and I think maybe I caught something today. However, the people I’ve asked are divided! Link to the video: Mojo


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't hear any clear words, it sounds like normal budgie chatter to me. However, if you're noticing him making new types of chattering sounds, that's a good indication he might pick up words or sounds later on


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> I don't hear any clear words, it sounds like normal budgie chatter to me. However, if you're noticing him making new types of chattering sounds, that's a good indication he might pick up words or sounds later on


This. 
lots of good resources out there on YouTube about how best to encourage speech. It’s all about repetition


----------



## Tushkoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks both of you! Maybe I am indeed hearing things lol. I have heard some sounds similar to my last budgie Kenco, but it’s tricky to be certain. I wasn’t particularly hopeful Mojo would talk, so it would be a bonus if he does. Time will tell!


----------

